# Shooting Star Eight Dimensions



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Here are the"Shooting Star 9" dimensions. It is 19 inches overall length and 4 3/4 inches wide and high. It is made from 1/2 inch Hardwood. If you have big hands it should be made 5 inches high. The front forks are 6 inches and the back forks are 7 1/2 inches long. Forks and ramps are 7/8 inch wide. Front ramps start 5/8 inches back from the tips, 3 inches long, and 1/2 inch high. Leather is 9 1/4 inches in the front, 9 3/4 inches at the back, and is 3 3/4 inches long. Bottom counter balance plate is 6 1/4 inches long, 2 1/2 inches wide and 1/2 inch high. Handle is made from a 1 inch thick and 2 inch wide hardwood board. The front edge of the handle is 7 1/4 inches back from the tips and slopes back at a angle of 30 degrees. The top platform or plate must be epoxy glued and screwed to the handle. Risers for the arm braces are 1/2 inches by 3/4 inches by 3 inches. Band tie tips should be oval. Bill Herriman 9-1-06

It should be shot with the bands about 10 degrees off of the top plate!


----------



## Ryan (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks for sharing this Bill.


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Bill.

The concept offers a maximum of stability.


----------



## Gene (Dec 28, 2010)

I really love this design! I am working on some custom designs based on this one and will share when I get one together that is worthy. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

WOW! Very nice. Thank you. I may emulate this. Please remember imitation, being the sincerest form of flattery.


----------



## Marley Wingrove (Aug 25, 2013)

Nice


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Very interesting, Tex...I like it!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

thanks !

cheers


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Nice efficient design! Thanks for sharing!


----------

